# New Ob Home



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

Picked up our new OB on thurs. Towed home on highway w/out sway control,did just fine. Have had two nights of rain no leaks! Putting all the gear in this weekend.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new camper. Hope you have lots of fun with it.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and Good Luck

PS they are not supposed to leak, why do we sound surprised when they don t, nervous wondering?


----------



## mikew (Apr 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Congradulations and Good Luck
> 
> PS they are not supposed to leak, why do we sound surprised when they don t, nervous wondering?
> [snapback]33632[/snapback]​


your correct, my last 3 NEW tt's[dutchman,coleman,coachmam] all had some type of leak.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new OB
And Enjoy








Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah!












































IT'S PARTY TIME AT YOUR PLACE! CONGRATS!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi mikew action .

enjoy your new trailer, and welcome aboard









darrel


----------

